# any other groups/forums?



## wishinguponastar (Jun 20, 2013)

does anyone know if any other groups or forums I could join?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Adoption UK and BabyandBump are others I have had experience of


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

There's an adoption section in Mumsnet too.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

The Mumsnet has a "non-biological families" section, which is mostly people complaining about their step-children and/or ex's new partners, not an adoption section, last time I checked it.  It's not much used by adopters.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Adoption UK has to be the most depressing forum in the history of the world, not dissimilar to their equally gloomy magazine.

If I wanted to read about nothing but disasater stories about adoptive children growing up hating their parents, I'd get Take a Break magazine. At least I can have a snigger at the stories of 53 year olds being ripped off by Tunisian toyboys and the top tips page at the same time.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

There is an Adoption section on Mumsnet, even I browse it sometimes
http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/adoptions

I agree about the AdoptionUK forum, plus you never get answers only messages saying they have PM'd the original poster - not very helpful for the rest of us!
Although I do like the magazine, the last one (August) was really interesting, they've completely overhauled the design of it.

I like reading blogs, I subscribe to theonehandman http://www.theonehandman.co.uk/ , the puffin diaries http://thepuffindiaries.com/category/family-and-adoption-stuff/ and mummy in the baking http://mummyinthebakingadoption.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Katie C- you are right, there is always a 53 year old woman who has been ripped off by a lithe, 20 year old Tunisian man in Take a Break.  Plus Adoption UK is a scary place.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Katie   Wouldn't disagree with you there either......


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Pauliboo, you're right, I hadn't really used that sight, I was thinking of the UK site netmums.

Edit: Netmums, not netnuns, I imagine if you google that you'll get something else entirely!

AUK is the most depressing forum I've ever read.  Also the main posters are generally quite rude to new adopters who they don't think get it right straight away.  I think it's worth a read, because you should consider what you may be getting yourself into when considering what sort of a match might be appropriate, and sometimes you can get useful suggestions/information on there.  But, bear in mind that the regular posters on there are regular posters many years after placement because their kids have some serious issues, and that the ones that work out are off enjoying their lives, not posting on the internet many years later.

Wyxie xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

nunsnet   

what sort of subjects would be on that forum then? which saint should I be named after? does this habit make my bum look fat?


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not sure that'd the sort of nuns you'd get if you googled for it.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

alot of the serial bleak posters on AUK have upped and huffed off recently so its a bit of a lighter tone on there just recently I've noticed..




kj x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I was very glad that I had been reading the posts on AUK, even after reading them nothing prepared us for parenting such a traumatised child, I also still read and have met a few of the posters from there all who are doing fantastic jobs with the children with sometimes very little support. Saying that though I stopped posting on there as a couple of times I posted there was just one or two posters who I did find a bit condescending.
Trouble is on there now you have a lot of newly placed adopters who ask for advice then dont seem to like it when advice is then given.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the way the advice is sometimes given may be why it's not well received.  

I haven't read them for a few months, although I have had useful ideas from there at times in the past.  I tend to think of it more as a useful resource, than a community I wish to have much part of.  How I may feel if my daughter still has the same level of problems in five years time, I'm not so sure.


----------

